# LG W2261VP turns off, doesn't turn back on.



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a brand new LG W2261VP connected via DVI which turned itself off at random intervals and I had to turn it on from the power button, only to have it turn itself off again after a while. Worst thing is that once the OS tells it to Stand-by, it turns itself off and I can't even get it to power back up via the power button. I have to remove its power cable, let the power drain, put the cable back on, turn it on, only to have it go to stand-by and have to reset my computer. 
computer details: windows 7 x64 
intel i7 core 920 not overclocked 
msi pro-e motherboard 
mushkin 2gbx3 1600 
ati sapphire hd 5700 ddr5 
the ati drivers is up to date.
the monitor is recognized by windows 7 tried both with hdmi and dvi connections.
i noticed the memory cards are a bit hot maybe because they work on 1066 mhz due to not overclocking i7?
i tried switch the memory postions not helped tried take off the graphic card and no luck.
the monitor sometimes can work few hours with no error and sometimes its repeated one after another.
thank you for any help possible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could try the monitor with another PC but I'd say it's RMA time.


----------



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

problem is useually it happens after the comp run few hours atleast. then he need to rest few hours soo it wont happend again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

as i said b4
vedio card : ATI sapphire 5770 temp ~50c
CPU i7 core temp ~33C
m board msi pro-e ioh temo is high but its common on this msi board 84c-87c the problem is with the thermal cream they used. i dont really sure i should do anything about it even though i can get some 100% IPA and none partical wipes really easy.
ram is mushkin 6 gb seem no problem with it
power supply thermaltek 700W
system temp 39c
cpu fan speed 1030 RPM
cpu vcore 1.204v
intel turbo mode inabled 2660 mhz i understood its 15% overclocked i spoke with the tech support of the comp he said the temp of 9ioh is knowen to be high on msi boards he suggested not to open it up soo i wont loose warrenty moreover maybe some small fans would help. if anyone know where i could buy such? 1" or maybe 2".
meanwhile the monitor problem seem to be passed even though i following it and making sure next time it happends i'll have more info how to investegate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it's under warranty let them fix it


----------



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

dai said:


> if it's under warranty let them fix it


problem is that they say its normal.
because it overclocked 15%
got it on 95c alredy while play gta4...
i dun really think they want to mess up with it thats a problem.


----------



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

update for now.
i took old crappy intel pentum 3 cpu fan and put it on the hub directly wired it up there basicly with some wire that hold it from the cpu.moreover i took the graphic card and put it on 3rd pci slot soo i am getting more air and space for the ioh. well atm after 12 hours runing it decreased by almost half since it was around 86c non loaded now it on 49c loaded. for now it is working. but i willing to find some more orgnized fan for it if anyone got any ideas where to serch?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

any reasonable sized computer store should have a suitable fan

i don't know about stores in your part of the world so cannot suggest one


----------



## Phantomil (Nov 14, 2009)

dai said:


> any reasonable sized computer store should have a suitable fan
> 
> i don't know about stores in your part of the world so cannot suggest one


well its not regular size its 60mmX40mm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot bring anything up on google for your area


----------

